# XM will stream online for $$



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Starting in October, XM streams will be available online:

http://news.com.com/XM+Radio+tunes+in+online+music+service/2100-1026_3-5367703.html


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

An interesting paragraph:

_XM recently scrapped the XM PC Receiver because the device could be used with third-party software to download music from its radio stations onto home computers. It is believed the company decided to discontinue the product based on piracy litigation concerns; recording companies and the Recording Industry Association of America have aggressively pursued vendors who market technologies or services they perceive as violating copyright guidelines. _

So now by going online, there will be "streamripper" type programs available from third parties which will do essentially the same thing. Go figure!

The XMPCR is a nice bit of technology. Exactly what I wanted for my home system. I am glad I got it when I did. Too bad they discontinued it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Now that the PCR is gone they need some type of computer solution to compete with Sirius. I don't think they should charge extra for it though, but on the other hand if you spend a lot of time at a computer and really don't want/need XM anywhere else, it's a pretty nice deal. No equipment to buy and a discount of a few bucks versus buying a regular subscription.


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Now that the PCR is gone they need some type of computer solution to compete with Sirius. I don't think they should charge extra for it though, but on the other hand if you spend a lot of time at a computer and really don't want/need XM anywhere else, it's a pretty nice deal. No equipment to buy and a discount of a few bucks versus buying a regular subscription.


It should be free to subscribers. Or at least subscribers with 2 or more units.


----------



## junyoure (Oct 22, 2003)

benjaminmarle said:


> It should be free to subscribers. Or at least subscribers with 2 or more units.


I wish it were free to any subscriber as a perk. I had great plans to use a Skyfi in my office at home but I only have west facing windows under a porch. No matter how I try I can't get enough signal. I've wanted the talk streams while I'm working I just hate to have to fork over another 48 bucks a year.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Both XM and Sirius are offering free 3 day trials of their online music services. I signed up with Sirius' last night, I am listening to XMs right now. If I had a practical use or this, I think I'd end up keeping XMs. The sound quality is worth the extra cash alone. Sirius streams at 34kbps, XM offers a low bandwidth option, which streams at 33kbps and high bandwidth at 65kbps, which is a world a difference. It sounds much more fuller and has better bass management.


----------



## junyoure (Oct 22, 2003)

The sound on a 64K stream is impressive. But the stream isn't complete. As a subscriber I was almost willing to pay an extra 4 bucks a month to be able to listen to XM at work. I'm glad I signed up for the three day trial instead of adding the service to my account first.....There's no way I'm paying for half-service.

....No News/Talk channels except the comedy channel. They say it's an Internet Performance rights issue. I hope they get it resolved if they hope to gain much revenue from this venture.

Does Sirius rebroadcast all their channels on the Net or just a portion?

-Jr.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sirius only has the music channels as well. They allow you to preview the news/sports/talk streams though.


----------

